# Face Melter



## music6000 (Aug 6, 2019)

A Cool ROCK Pedal!
Mods: Stereo Input Jack & Battery Clip.
Raw Finish with Brushed Alumina Top, Graphic Only finished with Automotive Clear Coat.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice graphic. Almost looks hand drawn.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 26, 2019)

very fun.


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 27, 2019)

awesome !!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2019)

Beautiful graphics.  I see you went with more PC labeling for the controls.


----------

